# Hops In Tooheys New?



## pist (11/10/11)

Gday

Going to try a clone for a mate who loves his Tooheys New.
Anyone have any idea what hops they put in besides POR for bittering?


----------



## MarkBastard (11/10/11)

Only POR Iso Hops as far as I know.


----------



## flano (11/10/11)

yeah POR I would think.

plus a shitload of sugar.


----------



## Bribie G (11/10/11)

You could also try Superpride - probably closer to Tooheys rather than Coopers. 

Wow look at that price, I might get some again this year as I've got a shedload of base malt and lawn mowing season approacheth :icon_drunk:


----------



## mcdaino (11/10/11)

pist said:


> Gday
> 
> Going to try a clone for a mate who loves his Tooheys New.
> Anyone have any idea what hops they put in besides POR for bittering?



isohop


----------



## MarkBastard (11/10/11)

I second super pride too.


----------



## argon (11/10/11)

It matters not... you could use any hop and tell him it's the one they use in New... If his palate is so shot he enjoys New, he won't know any different


----------



## sama (11/10/11)

Isohop for sure,i bet a vb on it


----------



## Glenn Brown (11/10/11)

This might not be correct but my attempt at it turned out nicely. I mashed a few kg's of grain (cant remember exatly what off the top of my head), boiled a little bit of POR and Cluster plus a tin of Toohey's Classic Dry Lager + Saflager 34/70


----------



## pist (12/10/11)

Thanks for the help, that will give me a starting point


----------



## DU99 (12/10/11)

this help
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=11909


----------

